# Best Racing Game



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

Guys,

Which is a good racing game which I should try my hand at. Have always played FPSs now want to try racing..! 

1. Not too outdated in terms of graphics and game-mechanics.
2. Good vehicle options and competitive race circuits.
3. Vehicle upgrade options.
4. Can run on my 40" LED via HDMI using HD4890 Crossfire + Q9550 @ 3.8GHz @ 1080pi.
5. Responsive control system with a standard axis controller.

Thanks....!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, I liked Burnout Paradise, but the best I'd vote for NFS Most Wanted, as I think this is really the Best Racing Game I played till now(Can't say about Best Racing Game Released till now as I didn't played all Racing Games), according to gameplay, story, and everything.

But Burnout Paradise and Blur is something like Super Natural power games, so according to reality NFS MW is best according to me.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2011)

MW ftw !


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2011)

1st try NSF MW & after you finish it, jump to any other title like Burnout (Crash maybe out till then) or HP. or maybe Dirt2.


----------



## Krow (Apr 20, 2011)

Voted for Most Wanted. Although I like burnout paradise too.

But MW got repetitive after a while, especially the escapes from cops.


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

Just added a last option.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2011)

the guy with last option needs some variety 

the guy with last option needs some variety


----------



## Krow (Apr 20, 2011)

Instead of releasing so many FPS games, developers should spend time on making quality racing games. haven't seen one in quite a while. No, I do not enjoy sims, I love good ol' arcade.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dirt 2 all the way!!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Dirt 2 all the way!!



for first timer?



Krow said:


> Instead of releasing so many FPS games, developers should spend time on making quality racing games. haven't seen one in quite a while. No, I do not enjoy sims, I love good ol' arcade.



hmmm, its better if they release a few quality FPS instead of a ton of short & buggy FSP. or pre-scripted ones.

about the racing games i agree. its most 1:5 ratio (1 race against 5-6 RPG/FPS/TPS). maybe RAGE will solve this problem.


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

Rankings IMO...............

1. NFS MW

2. NFS HP

3. NFS Shift 

4. NFS Undercover [story sucks & patches are highly required, as its buggy]

5. Disney Split Second.

6. Grid

7. Dirt 2

8. NFS Carbon

9. FIA-WRC [won't like this, after playing Dirt 2]

Apart from this big list, you can try* F1 2010*.....awesome with 1080p gaming.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. Keep it coming...!

Ordering a 10' HDMI cable...!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think NFS HP has very good competitive races bt vehicle upgrades are not provided .. try this .. it may take time to complete rounds bt graphics and control is gr8.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 21, 2011)

i like NFS Most wanted and GRID


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2011)

I will highly recommend playing each and every one of those games. All of those are real good PC games. Let alone in racing genre.

But, if a certain game must be pointed out.. I will choose Grid in simulation racing.. and Burnout Paradise in arcade racing.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

i don't know about best but my favorite is Burnout Paradise.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2011)

for me best racing games of all time are NFS Most Wanted and NFS underground 2.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 21, 2011)

As I already suggested to you, NFS MW FTW!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2011)

As you havent yet played Most Wanted, I voted for that.
For best track experience play Shift.
For ultimate destruction, insanity, etc play Paradise City.

After you are with these you may want to play Grid.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 21, 2011)

Actually most wanted will not support 1080p , so i selected DIRT 2 ! Nothing beats most wanted !


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

You sure about MW...I do not want to play upscaled..? Please..?


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 21, 2011)

+1 for Most Wanted..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2011)

In order:

1. NFS Most Wanted
2. Burnout series
3. G.R.I.D
4. Colin McRae DIRT and DIRT 2
5. NFS Shift
6. F1 2010
7. NFS Hot pursuit 2010


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 21, 2011)

Pick up NFS Most Wanted . Get addicted to it , finish it .

Then pick anyother game wont matter .


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

asingh NFS MW doesnt fullfill point no 1.



asingh said:


> You sure about MW...I do not want to play upscaled..? Please..?


yup officially not supported....I played it on my Acer but patches r available (unofficial) to make it run 1080p which i have used.

& the games u have listed are for consoles & PC

there r console exclusive mind blowing racing games such GTR Racing & Gran Turismo.

my vote goes to Burnout.Play it to believe it


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

@ asingh: My vote goes to MW. Play that first and then Burnout. That is probably the best order for enjoying both games.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

I too want to play burnout paradise. It's in my wishlist. But voted for MW because overall the story is awesome and josie maran.


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

*The only prob with MW is, it didn't get a chance to be upgraded with latest tech.*

I wonder, how good it will be if the story, music, characters, cars & Rockport City Police with rockport remains the same & only it get a new faceover in graphics. 

Finally which should support 1080p. 

IMO HP is no where comparable to MW, coz *MW kills them all*.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

How will MW look on 1080pi upscaled from 720pi on a 40" LED..?


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

AFAIK it supports 1280 x 768 @ max settings.

Later if Full HD is only the preference then try games like *Burnout*, *Split Second*, *HP* & *grid* of course. 

Dirt 2 & F1 are good, but i hate *games for windows *login page.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 21, 2011)

Hp isnt very good. Burnout is better and will keep you excited for longer.
Ok it doesnt have mclaren f1, Veyron, Pagani , etc

I reccomend you to play Shift too.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

Epic ending in any racing game ever = MW, play it even if it looks crap upscaled. Your sure don't want to miss the ending. And it's fun to defeat blacklist member and getting the pink slip in the raffle afterwards.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ & also the main heroine looks like jessica alba


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> AFAIK it supports 1280 x 768 @ max settings.
> 
> Later if Full HD is only the preference then try games like *Burnout*, *Split Second*, *HP* & *grid* of course.
> 
> Dirt 2 & F1 are good, but i hate *games for windows *login page.....



Oh that is sad, then I will have to choose amongst this bunch then.


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

& one more thing, MW doesn't support 16:9 or 16:10 widescreen, so if your full HD will give you a stretched out graphics or cars & street. But still, if you have not played it yet, then my suggestion, give it a try, you won't leave the street, until you reach the blacklist one after defeating Razer Callahan.

@ Zangetsu: She is *Josie Maran*, okei, she might look similar, but they are different.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 21, 2011)

> "I don't mind pairing my X-Box wireless controller with PC for playing MW anyday ---- MW deserve that honor"


Indeed!


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

I wouldn't worry so much about looks if I were you. Just start the game, you won't regret it. The gameplay in MW is awesome. It looks a bit dated, but just play it once man. Then play the better looking Burnout Paradise.

A 40 incher LED wouldn't be my reason to not play MW.


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ exactly.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

Guys the reason I am being so darn picky, cause my gaming time is like 2-3 hours per week. Cause am so darn busy with office and house work. So I want the best first time.

Sorry for all the technical requirements when requesting feedback of a game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Well bro. All the games that you have selected for voting are gems so I can't say against any of them. You should try each and every one of them maybe I'll replace Blur with Split Second for its adrenaline rush. But if you are new then play MW and then Burnout because they are arcade type so handling would be fun. Like you said being selective then I would pick Burnout Paradise from these because of everything about this game. This game has capability to keep you busy for more time than any other racing game IMHO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> Guys the reason I am being so darn picky, cause my gaming time is like 2-3 hours per week. Cause am so darn busy with office and house work. So I want the best first time.
> 
> Sorry for all the technical requirements when requesting feedback of a game.



I guess u have joystick?

u r ryt office goers give less time in gaming as compared to students


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
What has a joystick got to do with this..?? 

Have a normal axis controller for SF IV and to-be-installed racers.

Ya office, wake up at 7:30 AM. Reach by 9:30 AM. Leave by 7:00 PM. Reach by 8:30. How much time for games...!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> What has a joystick got to do with this..??



 arre  40" LED + Burnout/NFS MW/??? + joystick(PS3/XBOX) + awesome experience


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
Well it is that controller which has a tiny stick embedded on it...!

He he..!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Well it is that controller which has a tiny stick embedded on it...!


What do you mean by that?? Xbox Controller??? Playing Burnout with Xbox Controller was a fun like hell for me. That was even better experience than any other game.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

'el cheapo like this

*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTSivhS72nG3JgKXapKMIjUjQPgJM0UWA6jUZWoJx7dTT7U82x4wQ


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

haha. Well I prefer Xbox controller for racing games. The buttons for accelerating and brakes are better than any other type of controller and you will really feel inside the game.


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> 'el cheapo like this
> 
> *t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTSivhS72nG3JgKXapKMIjUjQPgJM0UWA6jUZWoJx7dTT7U82x4wQ



Nothing bad with it even, try playing MW. BTW you have mentioned earlier, you play *SF IV*, *what your user name in GFW *???

SF-IV will be ultimate, if played online & with a 40inch Sony specially......


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

^
Only SP buddy.


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^
> Only SP buddy.



Ok, miss you...then....

BTW hows the experience of playing in a 40 inch, specially SF-IV.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

Not hooked it up. Still on my 24". Basically for weekends will game on 40". Will soon get the racing game..and then start.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2011)

A small suggestion.. A racing wheel will be great for a 40" setup.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh boy but racing wheels will be quite expensive and I am not sure if our dear mod would buy that or not.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

^^


Let us see how much I like this genre. Never know.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Well you will love it. Its kinda fun and let me say more fun than FPS. This is my second favorite genre after RPG.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> my vote goes to Burnout.Play it to believe it



burnout is best for beginners as well as experienced race gamers. specially like it cause its really smooth. can play for hours. try MW for 2hr & hand start to ache.



thetechfreak said:


> Hp isnt very good.



no story 



thetechfreak said:


> Burnout is better and will keep you excited for longer.



BP doesn't use any retail car. all are their own creation AKAIK.



Zangetsu said:


> arre  40" LED + Burnout/NFS MW/??? + joystick(PS3/XBOX) + awesome experience





but my suggestion: try MW for story & upgrades. also MW should be the start in case of race games. to learn the use of handbrake (important in BP & HP).


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

I didn't like Split Second. Or Blur for that matter. I found both really lame compared to Burnout.

But they do look good.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> Ordering a 10' HDMI cable...!



From where? and Price?


----------



## asingh (Apr 22, 2011)

^^
Ebay has 'em.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2011)

wondering why didn't anyone vote for GRID.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> wondering why didn't anyone vote for GRID.


Actually Grid has a semi simulator type controls and asingh said he is new to this genre so Grid would be hard for him with those damage and completely staying on track. In MW or burnout if he goes offroad nothing happens but try that once in Grid and you have lost the race.


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2011)

Games like GRID and Shift are simulators. I couldn't play either. Arcade is much more fun to play. I still do not enjoy simulators. I think newbies should start at Arcades and then move to simulators.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2011)

To be true Shift is a LOT HARDER than grid.
I play Grid with all driver assists turned off. Not that difficult for me. Occasional crashes.

Then at a friends place I played Shift. Drove at Nurburgring Nordschliefe with Nissan Gtr and Audi R8 Lms. Had difficulty just keeping a car straight.
Diffulty was set to experienced , setting like traction control,abs completely off.
Grid's nothing compared to Shift in difficulty.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> *To be true Shift is a LOT HARDER than grid.*
> I play Grid with all driver assists turned off. Not that difficult for me. Occasional crashes.



Well I may be wrong here, but isn't Shift the easiest racing game out there? I remember it had those green arrows to navigate you on the road, you just can't get off those green arrows I guess!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Well I may be wrong here, but isn't
> Shift the easiest racing game out
> there?


 Nope man. In options(setting) menu, go to a setting where you can change car handling or something like that and change it to 'experienced' then completely disable assists like traction control, abs,etc
Chose a fast car like Nissan Gtr, a track like Spa.
After a few corners, the true difficulty will show up.


----------



## Krow (Apr 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> but isn't Shift the easiest racing game out there?


The easiest probably was NFS II SE. Loads of fun.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

*@ asingh*

If you want to try hardcore racing, then try simulation based racers like Grid , dirt 2 and shift. Codemasters is doing a better job than ea in racing sims and ea is better in racing arcades. The recently released nfs hot pursuit is an excellent arcade racer and will give you unending fun.

But if you want to test your driving skills, then grid, dirt2 and even f1 2010 should be in your list. Grid 2 is on the way and so is dirt3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Nope man. In options(setting) menu, go to a setting where you can change car handling or something like that and change it to 'experienced' then completely disable assists like traction control, abs,etc
> Chose a fast car like Nissan Gtr, a track like Spa.
> After a few corners, the true difficulty will show up.


Really??? Try Grid at hardest difficulty and tell me. I find Grid harder than shift on hardest difficulty and even on normal difficulty. And about assists just go to manual transmission on Grid and soon you'll fry your engine.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Nah man. I find Grid easy. Just bought Shift.

Grid in American circuits is hard.


I play Grid with manual, havent yet fried my Engine once. Completed 20 seasons, my team is no. 1. Driver is round 20.

Will post bout Shift tommorow.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

Well its personal opinion. I find Shift a lot easier than Grid.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

Krow said:


> The easiest probably was NFS II SE. Loads of fun.



hmmm, where did it came from. but Anil will break his HDTV after playing the first round.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

^^
i too found shift easier than GRID.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

OK, I havent yet turned up AI difficulty of Grid. Maybe my opinions will change after I do that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2011)

Shift, Gird both are semi simulation games. But, yes.. on Normal settings and handling preset set to 'pro' in Shift and equivalent on GRID, Gird felt more challenging. Also, Grid has more difficulty levels.. so it allows players to find their sweet spot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

OP, get Grid first. Shift is very system demanding(will work well in your cross fire pc though)
If I play the game at medium, the graphics are ugly.
My Celeron cant handle more than that.
Grids engine seems well optimised and I comfortably get 40 fps approx with everything maxed out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

asingh has finally played it or not if any on his LED


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2011)

@big bro
so you tried any one of them
well i personally recommend you to play these

Most Wanted (nice storyline)
Burnout Paradise City (really cool environment and soundtracks)
Blur (if you like arcade racing, this one is for  you....i liked it very much)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 25, 2011)

^ Soundtrack in BP is not good (except the opening song by Guns n Roses). And the DJ is really annoying.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Soundtrack in BP is not good (except the opening song by Guns n Roses). And the DJ is really annoying.



well some of the songs were quite good and some were so-so
and it depends from person to person....may be he'll like them


----------



## asingh (Apr 25, 2011)

Not tried a thing till now. Not even hooked my rig to the LED TV.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> Not tried a thing till now. Not even hooked my rig to the LED TV.



Try it to believe it....

initially u can try out a demo to get the glimpse


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2011)

I think he is waiting for his HDMI Cable.


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2011)

I have just started playing NFS HP after completing Dirt 2 and pretty disappointed so far. Impatiently waiting for Dirt 3. What's more there's a chance it will actually bring back the rally racing of the Colin McRae series. This one I love.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

NFS Most Wanted...definitely...yet to see a game that betters it...close to it is Burnout revenge...ironically both were on PS2...but had more fun than any other game i've ever played

the PS3 isnt that exciting but NFS: Hot pursuit was good, Blur and Burnout Paradise in that sequence are fine to play...

Gran Turismo is a good simulator...if u like working hard that is...imagine getting a license in game to be eligible to race...

Grid is good too...Damage control is tough to play with...but once u master it u feel like a king (king=my friend; since i dint go beyond a demo)


----------



## asingh (Apr 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I think he is waiting for his HDMI Cable.



Not even ordered. Been super duper busy. But guys, keep up with this thread. Loving it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe I'm the only one here. GTR2 <- King of racing (not street) games. rFactor <- Queen. rFactor 2 when it releases will be God of.

And.. err.. SHIFT 2 is much better than GRID in handling and graphics and hell lotsa better than SHIFT 1. Street games are boring.


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2011)

The best racing game I have ever played is the original Colin McRae Rally. May be I can try it once again on my current setup.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2011)

Another Two good racing games rae :

Flatout 2 and Flatout Ultimate Carnage


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2011)

NvidiaGeek said:
			
		

> And.. err.. SHIFT 2 is much better than GRID in handling and graphics and hell lotsa better than SHIFT 1.


Really??? Oh boy I find Shift 2 damn annoying to control and with bugs its difficult to play. Shift 1 was good but GRID was awesome. Grid is much much better than Shift 2 and Shift 1. About Shift 2 I can hardly take that game anymore and dumped it in 1 hour and still waiting for its patch.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2011)

Race Driver GRID! anyday! 

EDIT - oops, didnt notice Blur on the list. I'd another point for blur as well. bad activision! killed such an amazing game and studio


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

Everything is good in Burnout Paradise but only 1 thing...u cant c any driver in the car


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2011)

As in previous thread too, I told ya about MW, here too I would recommend it.

b/w as some here talking about NFS old games, I liked most NFS Porshe (NFS 5) where you start from a 1950 car, drive at 40KM/H speed to win a race, then progress till year 2000.

In between you go through wining titles, buying cars, selling cars (u know I've seen people doing the business only, rather playing the races), upgrades etc... and the tracks are awesome!!!


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2011)

Which is the latest release amongst this group..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

^^I guess u never touched any Racing game.....


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 26, 2011)

NFS Most Wanted is really a nice game. I really like this a lot.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> I'd another point for blur as well. bad activision! killed such an amazing game and studio



is the game really worth playing? when Blur was released some were criticizing it as being not upto the mark. 



Zangetsu said:


> Everything is good in Burnout Paradise but only 1 thing...u cant c any driver in the car



1st complain from most BP gamers. also no camera mode from the inside of the car. present in all NFS games.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2011)

I found Split/Second to be better than Blur - both graphics and gameplay wise. Too bad they didn't release the DLC for PC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Really??? Oh boy I find Shift 2 damn annoying to control and with bugs its difficult to play. Shift 1 was good but GRID was awesome. Grid is much much better than Shift 2 and Shift 1. About Shift 2 I can hardly take that game anymore and dumped it in 1 hour and still waiting for its patch.



No. GRID was easy as hell and way too arcadey in handling. I mean, you have a Saleen going at 120 and you can break and turn a hairpin bend in just 2 or 3 feet, really? But if you want arcadish that's the best game.

And oh, you always burn the tires when you turn every corner. Yeah. -_-


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> Which is the latest release amongst this group..?



NFS Shift 2 is the most recently released racing game AFAIK.

If you want some bike racing then get your hands on SBK/Moto GP series. Latest one for pc is SBK 2011 and it's really a great bike racing game


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> 1st complain from most BP gamers. also no camera mode from the inside of the car. present in all NFS games.


 errrr.. that camera view from Drivers seat is unavailable in Most Wanted.





			
				 NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> And oh, you always burn the tires when you turn every corner. Yeah. -_-


 Way to easy to take corners in GRID. Just flip the Handbrake in the right position and you can take tight corners from top speed





			
				 Zangetsu said:
			
		

> Everything is good in Burnout Paradise but only 1 thing...u cant c any driver in the car


 Yeah. Would have been awesome if we got interior view in BP.



Also, the cars in BP seem to have unlimited ammount of gears. They just keep shifting and shifting and shifting till we crash or brake


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^I guess u never touched any Racing game.....



Absolutely correct. Was an FPS freak.

By the way, will be picking up a PS3 today probably. Will this change recommendations by you guys...!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Will this change recommendations by you guys...!


 Yes!!!

Get Gran Turismo-5. Ultimate racing heaven. Arguably best Racing game ever!


----------



## Sarath (Apr 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> I found Split/Second to be better than Blur - both graphics and gameplay wise. Too bad they didn't release the DLC for PC.



Didnt you find the unstability of the background annoying as it keeps moving too during corners and small turns? I only played the demo on the PS3 and i felt dizzy after 5mins.

I have Blur. Nice game(if u like the idea of powerups). =mario cart or Crash Bandicoot racing if you have played that


----------



## Skud (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ Personal preference, I believe. You felt dizzy, I was wanting more. The way you can manipulate the tracks is really something special in my opinion. I like the powerups of Blur but overall still felt better with Split/Second.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Get Gran Turismo-5. Ultimate racing heaven. Arguably best Racing game ever!



It's the best *driving* game. You'll love it if you want to drive... well... cars. But it's absolute shyt is you want races and most of the cars looks like 2005 era. There's no ossum speed-ness which SHIFT 2 delivers. And the AI is dumb as well. 

And, *NO PORSCHE!* Major buzzkill.

And... don't think this as hatredness, but just a heads up before you buy GT5.


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2011)

Tell me for PS3 now............!


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

Gran Turismo 5 (PS3 exclusive)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

@big bro
GT5/ Burnout paradise /DIRT 2 <-- PS3 gems


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Tell me for PS3 now............!


 For PS 3 the name that comes to my mind is only GT-5
It will be more than delightful for you if you like cars.
Another factor you gotta remember is Ps3 games cost Rs.2500(atleast the good ones do) so I wont reccomend you to buy older games like Most Wanted(not sure if its available)
There are ton of Ps3 exclusive games in fps areana but Gt5. It is the car lovers dream.

I recently read this in a car magazine when they reviewed Gt5- To play Gt5, its enough of a reason to make you buy a Ps3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> Tell me for PS3 now............!



Motorstorm, Motorstorm Pacific Rift, MotorStorm Apocalypse, Gran Turismo 5, Modnation Racers, Ridge Racer 7. All of these are exclusives and must play racers on PS3.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

Go for GT5 and Motorstorm series. Those are fabulous.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Personal preference, I believe. You felt dizzy, I was wanting more. The way you can manipulate the tracks is really something special in my opinion. I like the powerups of Blur but overall still felt better with Split/Second.


Yes manipulating environment is more than satisfying in this game.



			
				asingh said:
			
		

> will be picking up a PS3 today probably. Will this change recommendations by you guys...!


Yes. GT5 will be on top in that case and afterwards same as all the guys suggested and you were thinking. If you buy PS3 then you have to buy GT5 thats it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> If
> you buy PS3 then you have to buy GT5
> thats it.


I was going to post the same.
 PS3 is *incomplete* without Gt5.
ok this may be too much of a statement.
But I hope you get the message


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Motorstorm Pacific Rift, MotorStorm Apocalypse



These are better, more fun than GT5.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> These are better, more fun than GT5.



I don't have PS3, or any console for that matter, but from the videos I have seen, Motorstorm definitely seems to be better than GT5.


----------



## eurostar (Sep 17, 2011)

nobody playing GT5?


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2011)

eurostar said:


> nobody playing GT5?



Please read the posts above before posting. GT5 has been mentioned in almost all of the posts.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 17, 2011)

Am i the only one who feels F1 2010 deserved to be atleast nominated in the poll ?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2011)

eurostar said:


> nobody playing GT5?



There are more PC gamers here than console gamers and those few console gamers have most probably already completed GT5.



mitraark said:


> Am i the only one who feels F1 2010 deserved to be atleast nominated in the poll ?



Well you see the thing is there are many games that deserve to be in the poll but OP was not much in racing games at the creation of this thread. Also he wanted simple games to start with rather than somewhat complicated games.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

even NFS UG2 is missing from the list - it was the first ever best racing game I played 

Another great racing game was World Racing 2 - intense multilayer fun


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2011)

*@ asingh*

Get *gran turismo 5* for your ps3. Its better than all of the above.

Will give you the feel of a true racing simulator. No pc racing titles can match it. *Forza* series from *xbox* is its true competitor.

On the other hand , *F1* shouldn't be in this list cause its completely an F1 simulator and is totally hardcore. Its not recommended even for the slightest casual racer and is almost impossible to play using a keyboard and mouse. Great simulator though.

*Dirt* series are rally sims. If you are a rally fan, dirt series will easily satisfy you.

For arcade racers, the latest *NFS HP(hot pursuit)* is the crown holder and has surpassed *NFS most wanted* by miles. Its even better than burnout paradise. I've tried all these.

I recommend GT5 (gran turismo) handsdown. Just get it eyes closed.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 19, 2011)

For PC : 
Try the usuals-NFS, Testdrive and Rfactor. If you have wheels then Rfactor is the game for you. Its really a great simulator. My friend has it and we play for hours on pcs 

Also Forza mentioned by vickybat is really great.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2011)

For me nothing beats NFS Most Wanted till date. Burnout was really good but not as good as Most Wanted. NFS Hot was good but no free roaming with cops and kind of limitation was not good for me.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 19, 2011)

*According to me best racing title till now*:-
NFS Most Wanted-10/10
NFS Underground-9/10
NFS Underground 2-8.5/10
Burnout Paradise -7.5/10
Grid-7.5/10
Dirt 2-7/10
NFS HP-6.5/10
Blur-6/10-Very enjoyable game i must say.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> For me nothing beats NFS Most Wanted till date. Burnout was really good but not as good as Most Wanted. NFS Hot was good but no free roaming with cops and kind of limitation was not good for me.



Then you are not a hardcore racer. Racing is not a sandbox game like gta.

You race on a track and not roam in a big city. You are referring to arcade racers and nfs most wanted is one of them.  You race in a city.

The latest nfs hot pursuit is a lot better than most wanted and throws some intriguing challenges. Its the best nfs game yet.

Games like gran turismo and forza are in a different league and are driving simulators. You just don't compare them with games like most wanted and ridge racer series.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 19, 2011)

Just saw this thread 

if anyone want to play most wanted with better graphics have a look at this

New Most Wanted HQ TexturesMod V2.0 RELEASED!!!!!! - NFSCars Forums 

just download the HQ version
i used it about a year ago and it was awesome 
use it with the unofficial patch for playing it at higher resolution  


also if you want to replace cars you can see this
NFSCars (Need For Speed Cars)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 20, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Then you are not a hardcore racer. Racing is not a sandbox game like gta.
> 
> You race on a track and not roam in a big city. You are referring to arcade racers and nfs most wanted is one of them.  You race in a city.
> 
> ...



You got me. I am not a hardcore racer although I do play and like to play simulators like Dirt series, F1 series, NFS shift etc but then agin I like arcade racing most. Nitrous, thrashing cars, wrecking my opponents is what I like most.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirt series is not an Sim, its the most arcadish game out there, its more arcade than the new hot pursuit.
Just because it has amazing graphics and equally fantastic damage model, it doesn't make it a Sim.
F1 game, if all the assist are turned on, it becomes a casual gamer's game, just pick & play.
That hot pursuit game is more like the "challenge series" from most wanted  
Don't try test drive unlimited series, is the most boring racing game,play it only if you want to drive across large island.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You got me. I am not a hardcore racer although I do play and like to play simulators like Dirt series, F1 series, NFS shift etc but then agin I like arcade racing most. Nitrous, thrashing cars, wrecking my opponents is what I like most.



Do give a shot to rfactor mate, its really a correct simulator.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

Burnout Revenge and NFS Most Wanted. When I played those, which I did alternatively, I couldn't make up my mind which was better. Although I definitely did feel the "Revenge" was more enjoyable. Its saddening that it doesn't fare in the list. I have played HP, Paradise and Blur but none were as much fun as those PS2 ones. A pity the new hardware lacks the "fun" factor.

Gran Turismo is a completely different experience. Highly rewarding and awesome simulator. A nightmare for an arcade racer but blissful for simulator lovers. Must have game. 

The HP was good but does not beat MW, IMO. Waiting for Run 

Burnout Revenge -10/10
NFS Most Wanted-10/10
Blur-8/10 (So much fun, highly understated)
NFS HP-8/10
NFS Underground-?/10
NFS Underground 2-?/10
Burnout Paradise -6/10
Grid-?/10
Dirt 2-?/10

Blur is higher than HP for slightly more satisfying online gameplay and having a  very difficult "Career" mode. Less graphics though. 

Thanks Tenida for template


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Do give a shot to rfactor mate, its really a correct simulator.



Will try for sure whenever I get some time.


----------



## deepak8286 (Sep 22, 2011)

whats so special in nfs mw......is it better than the latest features of nfs?

can any one tell the features and how it is better than others?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 22, 2011)

That game had a demo, so either try that or watch some YouTube videos, then you'll know what made that game such an success.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

My vote goes for NFS:MW


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> whats so special in nfs mw......is it better than the latest features of nfs?
> 
> can any one tell the features and how it is better than others?



It have a real nice story which is quite honestly rarity for racing games. Then you have the best cop chases which will just blow you up and also controls are very good and all cars till 2005 are there. Map is also very good and have variety and not to mention nice sound effects and graphics. For now it may look not that good but at that time this game was quite a looker.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2011)

@ deepak8286 - just start playing NFSMW and once you get hooked up you will not want to leave it - this one will keep you going on and on


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 23, 2011)

No NFS game has yet been able to reach the mark set by NFSMW. Believe it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> No NFS game has yet been able to reach the mark set by NFSMW. Believe it.



then lets c how NFS:The Run fairs in this


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 23, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> That game had a demo, so either try that or watch some YouTube videos, then you'll know what made that game such an success.





gameranand said:


> It have a real nice story which is quite honestly rarity for racing games. Then you have the best cop chases which will just blow you up and also controls are very good and all cars till 2005 are there. Map is also very good and have variety and not to mention nice sound effects and graphics. For now it may look not that good but at that time this game was quite a looker.





topgear said:


> @ deepak8286 - just start playing NFSMW and once you get hooked up you will not want to leave it - this one will keep you going on and on





JojoTheDragon said:


> No NFS game has yet been able to reach the mark set by NFSMW. Believe it.





Zangetsu said:


> then lets c how NFS:The Run fairs in this



Agreed guys that MW is Benchmark for NFS series, but i also like underground2 nice story and one thins is unbeatable in this game ie music 

i have MW, any patches available, I need new cars and improved graphics. And can we include our own playlist in music of game, how ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> i have MW, *any patches available, I need new cars and improved graphics.* And can we include our own playlist in music of game, how ?



read post#126 above by Niilesh


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Agreed guys that MW is Benchmark for NFS series, but i also like underground2 nice story and one thins is unbeatable in this game ie music
> 
> i have MW, any patches available, I need new cars and improved graphics. And can we include our own playlist in music of game, how ?



Just google it. There are plenty of sites with mods for MW. Nfsplanet is one of those sites look there you will find what you need there.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks 
played nfs carbon in high setting awesome 

What resolution you guys play in ?
mine is 1080p which will be good ?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Thanks
> played nfs carbon in high setting awesome
> 
> What resolution you guys play in ?
> mine is 1080p which will be good ?



Play most wanted. Its better than carbon for sure. One warning though that game is highly addictive.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 24, 2011)

i have it playin since 5 years. . .
me and my roomies play in LAN 
Awesome

in carbon> we play drift, challenge each other turn after turn. 

Thats the beauty of racing games 8)


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

carbon without drift (downhill) = another super flop.



pratik385 said:


> Agreed guys that MW is Benchmark for NFS series, but i also like underground2 nice story and one thins is unbeatable in this game ie music



NFS U2 is good for those who like a good casual racing but don't want to play cat & mouse game with cops. yup, i love the EA TRAX of U2. listen to them on a daily basis.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2011)

For me carbon was not a fail. I liked that game specially canyon and drifts. Story was also good. It was a more than a average for me.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

Carbon was not bad by itself. The only problem with it was that it came after MW. Had it come before MW, it would have been properly appreciated. MW was just too awesome. 

But still I can't forget that race with the Lambo downhill. Was one of my most epic races. All in all it was a good game. Not bad or ok but good. IMO


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Carbon was not bad by itself. The only problem with it was that it came after MW. Had it come before MW, it would have been properly appreciated. MW was just too awesome.



this


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 24, 2011)

Carbon is  sequel of NFS most wanted.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

Why is Split Second not on the list?


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ This thread was not meant to be a list of the best racing games - this is a racing game suggestion  thread for _asingh_ so he can play some good racing games instead of FPS - just check out the first page and you'll get the idea


----------



## alexberiadan (Oct 1, 2011)

Dirt 2 or dirt 3 ...all the way.......


----------

